# Advice for A4 allroad. Are You Running Coilovers or Lowered Suspension?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm looking for people with experience running aftermarket lowered suspension or coilovers (not air ride) on an allroad. Can you tell me what you're running and your impressions of it?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Running KW HAS (Height Adjustable Springs) and Sachs Sport shocks if that's any help. Didn't see the need for coils this time around, still maintain the factory ride but can go as low or high as I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BrewDude said:


> Running KW HAS (Height Adjustable Springs) and Sachs Sport shocks if that's any help. Didn't see the need for coils this time around, still maintain the factory ride but can go as low or high as I want.


Interesting setup. How do you like the ride? Also, might you have any photos? I'd like to lower to about RS 4 ride height, not slammed but low.


----------



## dropshadow (Apr 26, 2003)

H&R coilovers 










Ride quality is decent, but I've got them cranked pretty low.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting setup. How do you like the ride? Also, might you have any photos? I'd like to lower to about RS 4 ride height, not slammed but low.


Ride is perfect, height is exactly where it needs to be without scraping frame. 

I'll get pics one of these days, working 12 hours shifts while the rest of the US sleeps makes for very little play time.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Quick shot of how she sits


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any side shots of their allroad on H&R's allroad spec lowering springs?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

brew dude, what spoiler is that? Looks bigger than the factory one. I like it.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

OEM RS4 spoiler. It adheres over the stock metal piece on the lift gate.


----------



## Nikos_GR (Mar 19, 2007)

My brother runs similar setup to BrewDude, the KW HAS (Height Adjustable Springs). He kept the stock absorbers. The ride is just perfect. Not in very low seting since his wife is driving it mostly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the guys running KW Height Adjustable Springs, are they for allroad or for A4? If A4, any fitment issues?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> For the guys running KW Height Adjustable Springs, are they for allroad or for A4? If A4, any fitment issues?


They are specific for the avant from memory. No issues fitting them. I still have the box, can post the part number I used if you're still looking to go this route...


----------



## Nikos_GR (Mar 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> For the guys running KW Height Adjustable Springs, are they for allroad or for A4? If A4, any fitment issues?


As BrewDude said, no issues at all. Perfect fit and excellent ride. This is the box we got...


----------

